# Boat mover



## Aussie Macca (3 mo ago)

Hi from South Australia
After being told many stories I ask the ‘ guru’s’…I am trying to find the best and most economical small tractor or a variation of the same for my river place as the river bank lawn is too small and takes approx. 45mins maneuvering, plus numerous ‘ adjectives’ are used and many scratches on cars and boats. The wet weight of the boat and trailer is approx. 3,100kgs. Lawn has a gradient of around 4 degrees yet it firm 95% if the time. Turning circle the key here. I have ensured total opposite opinions on all things from hand held tugs to ride on mowers, ATV’s, Gators, etc etc. Feedback is either 100% ‘ no problems with x, y or z’ to ‘ dont even think about it’. Like everyone, the smaller the unit and lesser the cost the better. Ability to tow, turn sharp to spin 180degrees ( OK if takes a couple cracks at it) and retrieve from a solid concrete 14degree ramp are all important. Any help and you have won a new friend!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

How about an electric golf cart.??
The tires can be modified, along w the lift..
It’s instant TORQUE.. and small enough to maneuver..


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. What kind of a budget are you looking at? An articulated Ventrac would be a beast, I'd think. You can have it fitted with a Trailer mover mounted to the front. 








Video - The Easiest Way Ever to Move a Trailer


https://www.ventrac.com/products/accessories/hh150Moving a trailer is easy with a Ventrac and a Trailer Mover. First of all, you have the trailer in front of you making it easier to maneuver because everything's in your line of sight saving you from neck strain from looking back while moving the...




www.ventrac.com


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

3100kg's is close to 3 ton in old talk and add a 14° slope, and the lot would end up in the water if the towing rigg is not heavy enough, most blokes up my way use a small tractor or a 4wd ute, what would be wrong with a small 4wd Kubota or the like, I wouldn't consider any of the plant you mentioned, for one, the transmissions in ride on's wouldn't be strong enough and all wouldn't be heavy enough to provide traction on the concrete launch pad, specially if wet.

A MF35 tractor would most likely do what you want, has weight, is nimble and if you need to turn sharp, just use the individual brake pedals for steering, on the launch pad, a diff lock would be handy to get started with the retrieval of boat and trailer.

What ever you want, will have a cost, sometimes one can be in the right spot to get a freebee, here in Oz doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

A old Massey should do the job, fit the tow ball to the 3 point linkage for easy hook up and un hook.

The Massey may cost a little more than you want to spend right now but there is a big chance when you have finished with it you will get back the purchase price and maybe even a little more. 

Often putting the hitch on the front can change steering & turning angles, that may help you too.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

Sorry I ran out of time before so this is part 2

If getting up the slope is a problem a winch should take care of that.

It could be a manual hand crank or electric like 12v or 240v they now have some that are powered by a drill.

I have not seen your situation but I was thinking some sockets in the ground and the winch on a pole so can be moved around or mounted to a car, the tow hitch could be removed and the winch slipped in it's place. 

This could also be used to get the boat into position ready to launch 

At my place I keep my boat against a fence to give me more yard space, to achieve this I put blocks in front & behind one wheel at a time I then pull on the draw bar sideways with brute force or with a come along winch, I get good leverage at the end of the draw bar & the rear of the trailer can be used too, after doing this a few times I know just where to put the blocks and how far to pull the draw bar before moving the blocks to the other wheel so it only takes a few minutes. 

I use a jockey wheel on the front but a skid plate would work.

The draw back with the winch is there is a upfront cost that you will never recover & what guy doesn't want a tractor


----------



## xxxjd950xxx (May 11, 2017)

Rolex said:


> A old Massey should do the job, fit the tow ball to the 3 point linkage for easy hook up and un hook.
> 
> The Massey may cost a little more than you want to spend right now but there is a big chance when you have finished with it you will get back the purchase price and maybe even a little more.
> 
> Often putting the hitch on the front can change steering & turning angles, that may help you too.


Do not pull with the 3-point connection. Good chance of flipping tractor over backwards on yourself especially on an incline and with that kind of weight. Always pull from a point below the rear axle


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

By using the 3-point the height is adjustable and the front of the trailer can be kept within a inch or two of the surface, if the trailer grounds out the load is removed from the tractor.


----------



## xxxjd950xxx (May 11, 2017)

Rolex said:


> By using the 3-point the height is adjustable and the front of the trailer can be kept within a inch or two of the surface, if the trailer grounds out the load is removed from the tractor.


The 3-point has no down force so the pulling force is transferred to the 3-point lift shafts above the axle. If the pulling force resistance is enough and the tractor has enough traction it can pull the tractor over backwards.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

When the down weight is taken off the 3-pnt it is then pulling from under the axel.


----------



## xxxjd950xxx (May 11, 2017)

Rolex said:


> When the down weight is taken off the 3-pnt it is then pulling from under the axel.


I agree. Faulty logic.


----------

